# 86.5 D21 Z24i Serious Ignition Problems



## steve0321 (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been fighting problems with my 86.5 Z24i for a few weeks now. Started when the exhaust side ignition control module (power transistor) went out. Replaced it and within a few days the new one went out. Replace it again. Truck still did not run smooth. Also noticed that the intake coil was extremely hot to touch. Replaced plugs, plug wires, distributor cap, rotor, both coils, and the intake side power transistor. After all this the truck still does not run right. When going down the road if I punch the gas the engine starts to sputter. Gradual increase in acceleration does OK. 

Working on the truck one evening, I saw an electrical arc from the intake coil at the point where the dist wire plugs in. The arc went about a half inch or so sideways to a metal object next to the coil that I think is part of the emission control. I swapped out the wire from coil to dist. Still arced, but downward to the coil bracket. Since I had just bought the coil I returned it to autozone for replacement. Put in the replacement coil and the arc is still there. 

I have a Nissan FSM, and following it I've not been able to find any problem with the wiring. I've checked for ground at both power transistors, checked for signal, voltage, etc between ignition modules and computer. I know electricity takes the path of least resistance. Makes me think I have a ground problem *somewhere*. I'm not finding the problem and I'm stumped and need some advice!


----------

